# Do you use R2?



## riffz (Jul 2, 2009)

I've noticed that a lot of people use M2, but it seems to me that few people have taken the time to learn R2.

I'm just interested to see the results.


----------



## mazei (Jul 2, 2009)

M2 and 3OP. I'm just comfortable with the system. R2 is a bit weird and more alg heavy compared to M2(Well I figured out almost everything about M2 on my own but perhaps only 1/4 of R2 myself so didn't really try R2). Once I tried U2, which in a way is the same as R2 or is same as R2, but never really liked it.

Maybe I'll look into commutators in the future.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 2, 2009)

Full Pochman


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

I put "different method for edges and corners", but my edges are very close to M2. I now do a sort of "optimized M2", where I optimize setups for a pair of pieces, instead of just doing one piece at a time. And I use essentially BH on pairs of edges with a "bad" edge. I use BH for corners now, so I doubt I'll ever bother to really learn R2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2009)

I still use M2 for edges and I use BH for corners. I really want to get used to BH edges for WC09  M2 just doesn't seem to be fast anymore for me...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I still use M2 for edges and I use BH for corners. I really want to get used to BH edges for WC09  M2 just doesn't seem to be fast anymore for me...



I know what you mean. I keep finishing a pair of edges with regular M2 and thinking, "wow, I can't believe how many moves I made on those - that was so slow". Really it's not all that slow, but it just feels so bad because of all the extra moves.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jul 2, 2009)

m2/r2

(too short)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 2, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> m2/*r2*
> 
> (too short)


R2
(Yes, it matters.)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

And m2 instead of M2 is something different too...



> m The letter m is used to represent a slice turn where the M layer remains static. This equates to a simultaneous turn of R and L, in the direction of M. The m can be used in combination with the ', the 2 and the 2'.
> e The letter e is used to represent a slice turn where the E layer remains static. This equates to a simultaneous turn of U and D, in the direction of E. The e can be used in combination with the ', the 2 and the 2'.
> s The letter s is used to represent a slice turn where the S layer remains static. This equates to a simultaneous turn of F and B, in the direction of S. The s can be used in combination with the ', the 2 and the 2'.
> Cube Rotations



Good luck solving a cube with L2 R2...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Good luck solving a cube with L2 R2...


Not necessarily. I thought he meant r2/m2 for solving wing edges and middle edges of the 5x5. I do that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

m2 with a lowercase "m" means all layers except the M-layer, as I stated in my quote from Cubestation.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> m2 with a lowercase "m" means all layers except the M-layer, as I stated in my quote from Cubestation.


Right. Cubestation is the sole authority and nobody may have a different definition. Btw, next time you quote like that, please mention the source of the quote, preferably with a link.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> m2 with a lowercase "m" means all layers except the M-layer, as I stated in my quote from Cubestation.


m2 means all layers except L and R, as I'm implying by the SiGN implementation in my applet.
Lowercase letters should be block turns
(I don't think m2 should be used for 3x3x3 notation –when possible– but by generalization, M2 should = m2 on 3x3x3.)


----------



## Stefan (Jul 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I thought he meant r2/m2 for solving wing edges and middle edges of the 5x5. I do that.


Hmm, at least SiGN disagrees with me.
m
M
I thought they were the other way around.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

Well I am sincerely sorry that Cubestation was the only website I could find small letter m, e and s notation. And as it is the only source, I was actually hoping that it was an honest source.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, I also have some discrepancies with lucas's definition of SiGN. When we first started to look into prefix notation for 6x6 and up, qq initially came up with capital letters being block turns (i.e. the WCA scrambler). Lucas somehow got it in his head that lowercase letters were used, and it had always confused me, even though I wrote my 6x6 and 7x7 scrambler to use capital letters (that was the time we decided on the "best" notation for non HTML).


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2009)

M2 is simply beautiful its simplicity, move count, setup. R2 simply does not have these features


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> When we first started to look into prefix notation for 6x6 and up, qq initially came up with capital letters being block turns (i.e. the WCA scrambler). Lucas somehow got it in his head that lowercase letters were used...


I checked my 2008-08-26 logs for the origins of SiGN, and it was lowercase for block turns since before we called it "SiGN."
Clancy also did that on the V-Cubes solution notation, which started us on SiGN.

M2 & m2 make an interesting topic. After a lot of thinking, I've concluded that (due to compelling arguments for either way) the decision is almost arbitrary. I suggest a new thread if we want to discuss it.


----------



## Marcell (Jul 8, 2009)

M2 and R2. I won the Hungarian Open with them. (Sorry, not advertising myself -or not just that  - but proving that R2 can be used quite efficiently with M2.)
Still, I've been looking for a better method for corners for quite a while now.


----------

